# Doe acting off and walking stiff



## MaggieMay (May 14, 2013)

One of my does had triplets 3 weeks ago. She has been nursing all 3 fine but seemed a little off past 2 days or so, panting and not as social but eating fine. Today she is staying in the hot stall instead of the cool breezeway. I walked her out to a shady spot in the pasture and she grazed for a minute or so then headed back to the barn walking very stiff legged. The stiffness is new and considerable, Any thoughts? She's had all vacs and wormings necessary and still eating fine.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lets start by getting a temp to see if she might be ill...make sure she has fresh cool water near where she lays and perhaps a fan to circluate the air....


----------



## MaggieMay (May 14, 2013)

Yep, 106.5. Usually that's the first thing I check, but since she was eating didn't think she would have one. Okay, so what could that be caused by in a 2 doe, unexposed herd 3 weeks after kidding? She passed her placenta just fine. The only antibiotic I have is PenG. Suggestions? Also, she had her Lysigin vac at 120 days. Thanks!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

most likely pneumonia....it is the right time of year for it...pen g i fine if its all you have...Tylan 200 or Nuflor would be faster...butuse what you have..she needs it...I would also give Banamine if you got it..to help reduce that fever..if not two adult aspirins and a cool rag under her arms and inner legs to help cool her...keep her hydrated...here is a recipe most goats will gobble right up

Homemade Electrolytes

A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar


Mix well and drench or let them drink it. Most of mine love this stuff unlike the electrolytes you buy..


When I looked on the back of the electrolytes bag at ingredients the main ingredients were Sugars, Sodium/salts and Potassium along with vitamin and minerals..


Molasses is a sugar with Vitamins and Minerals


Of course the salts are hopefully self explanatory..


Apple Cider Vinegar contains potassium..


This is much cheaper than those tiny bags of electrolytes and usually you have these ingredients on hand.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Pen g is 1 cc per 20#...be sure to pull th eplunger back to see if there is blood..if so then re adjust...no blood means good to go : ) 
also B complex will help with stress.appitite and energy...


----------



## MaggieMay (May 14, 2013)

Ok, working on it all. I have equi-tox, how much for goats?


----------



## MaggieMay (May 14, 2013)

Also, anyone have any luck finding pasteurella? Valley vet and Jeffers have been back ordered since February.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have never used equi-tox..I have no idea...How is she doing?


----------



## MaggieMay (May 14, 2013)

Drank most of her electro mix, wanted to eat so I fed her ration in 3 parts with time in between, but not feeling good. Gave her the pen g and giving her a break from the kids for a couple of hours as they were all over her poking and nursing and you could just tell she needed a break. Going back down in an hour or so.
And you think it could be pneumonia with no coughing or lung issues? that I see anyway. Are the odds good that she will recover?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

it is a very good chance it is pneumonia, It is hard to say "yes she will make it" when I just dont know..but from what you said..her wanting to eat ..drinkingher electros .. I can say she has a good chance...
keeping her hydrated and getting that fever down will sure help her feel better 
Im sure giving her a break from the kids was nice for her...if you have b complex..that will help too...


----------



## MaggieMay (May 14, 2013)

Temp was 104.5 this am, better but 20 degrees cooler than when last took yesterday. Gave more pen g this am, ban amine and electrolytes. She is eating, still feeling poorly hopefully tomorrow will be better.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Still a bit high...as long as she is eating and drinking we are doing ok...Pen G takes longer to kick phemonia but it will get it..


----------



## MaggieMay (May 14, 2013)

Got some Tylan 200 today, is it ok to give tomorrow morning even though I've used PenG past 2 days?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I think I would, as long as it has been 12 hours at least.....it might help her feel better faster....1 cc per 25# sub Q...it stings a bit so expect a reaction...If you give it where the neck meets the body slightly off side where there is plenty of skin..she might take it better...


----------



## MaggieMay (May 14, 2013)

Great, thanks! Temp 103.4 at 7 pm


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

that is good news...sound slike she is on her way to feeling better


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Great advise, I'm glad you are here Cathy, I usually go to "health and wellness" to see if I can help someone...but...I should spend more time here, too. 

How's your doe?


----------



## MaggieMay (May 14, 2013)

She's doing so much better, temp was still 103.5 last night but she's eating better, moving more freely and taking the kids out to graze more instead of sitting in the barn. Experiences like this are never wanted, but I did learn so much from it and Happy Bleats, don't know what I would have done without her advice! : ) thank you! 
One more question, I gave her 2 days of pen g now I'm giving her 6.5 cc of Tylan 200 twice a day since Monday. When /if her fever breaks should I still do Tylan 2 x day for through Friday or just once a day?


----------



## MaggieMay (May 14, 2013)

Spoke too soon, doe is off her feed this am. Temp 103.5.
Would not eat her goat chow/alfalfa pellet mix, but nibbled on her kids medicated pellets. Otherwise seems.
I have been giving probios with Tylan.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good news..so glad she is doing better....103.5 is the higher end of normal..(normal range is 101.5-103.5) so great news..I do antibitics for 5 full days...but with switching meds I think I would keep it up until Friday...1x a day should be fine since her fever is down ...Im sure she still feels weak so I would continue her B complex and perhaps even Nurta Drench to help her reboot so to speak, as well as give Probiotics for a few days after her treatment to restart her Flora : ) You did awesome with her!!! The hard stuff teaches us a lot...its not easy, sometimes real sad and sometimes, we get good results..Congrats..!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Temp is still good...,Is she acting normal other than not eating her grain??


----------



## MaggieMay (May 14, 2013)

Yes, otherwise seems ok, worry about rumen issue now, but I have been giving probios. will give Tylan 1x now. Thanks, will keep you posted.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes..Rumen can be fussy...I would go ahead and give C D Antitoxin just in case..it wont hurt if she does not need it but will help a lot if her rumen is off any...could she just like her does medicated feed better ; ) ??

Make sure the probios are given 3-4 hours after the tylan so the tylan doesnt kill off the good bacteria being put in


----------



## MaggieMay (May 14, 2013)

Do you give injectible or paste b complex?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Either one will work but the injectible is in the blood stream much faster.

I also wanted to add that since she is nursing, she may have milk fever.... try getting some calcium into her, I use TUMS as a route for added calcium, my Nigerian girls get 3 a day during the last month of pregnancy and 1-2 a day for the first 2 months after freshening


----------



## MaggieMay (May 14, 2013)

How much is recommended and how often?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

For the fortified B complex, 5-6cc for an adult injected SQ


----------

